# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  BWF : comment convertir un WAV en Broadcast Wave ?

## ttone

Bonjour, je m'intresse  la gestin des tags/Mtadonnes dans les BWF (broadcast wave files). Je veux crer une interface de gestion pour palier aux mauvaises surprises de la gestion par nos squenceurs prfrs.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

merci  :;):

----------


## Pikxee

Salut,

Dsol je n'ai pas vraiment de rponse  ::oops::  mais je cherche a faire l'inverse, c'est  dire partir d'un fichier bwf pour le rendre utilisable en wav. 

Merci d'avance

----------

